# Premium SEL - All LED's but fog lights? Really?



## TheGreyWolf (Oct 18, 2017)

So has anyone attempted to replace the yellowish filament bulb fog lights with some bright CREE LED's or something that matches the LED headlights? I kinda figure if you're gonna go all LED, go all the way!

I saw the yellow dinge lighting of the fog lamps and am like, "Hmm, I think those could look a lot better" 

Anyone know what replacement LED bulb that would be? And more importantly, do I need to grow two more arms, add some extra elbows or rent the use of a car lift to get at 'em? lol!

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## cryo_tech (Aug 23, 2017)

Get the deautokey ones. I've been running them for 2 years. Not only are they incredibly effective, they've proven to be reliable, thus far.

Aim them so the diodes are pointed sideways in the housing. The effect you'll get is wonderful 30 off center and low. Perfect for seeing deer and 'under' your stock hid.

They are invaluable for rural back roads, which is where I live.

Best upgrade you can do.

Install is about 30 min. Remove 2-3 screws from fender liner, pull back and go to work. They come with a 50w in line resistor and a transformer.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

It's not quite all LED....

Interior lights (as pointed out in other threads) are halogen. Rear turn signals, reverse lights and tail lights are not LED (LED tail lights only in SEL premium - but then they still keep halogen turn signals which I find weird)


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

cryo_tech said:


> Get the deautokey ones. I've been running them for 2 years. Not only are they incredibly effective, they've proven to be reliable, thus far.
> 
> Aim them so the diodes are pointed sideways in the housing. The effect you'll get is wonderful 30 off center and low. Perfect for seeing deer and 'under' your stock hid.
> 
> ...


Where did you mount the transformer in your atlas?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

From what we have seen most of the bulbs on the Atlas are not LEDs - we have tested and came up with a full line-up of error free / plug and play LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Fogs:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

Let us know if you have any questions, if you have a different setup we'd love to help.

Thank you


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

cryo_tech said:


> Get the deautokey ones. I've been running them for 2 years. Not only are they incredibly effective, they've proven to be reliable, thus far.
> 
> Aim them so the diodes are pointed sideways in the housing. The effect you'll get is wonderful 30 off center and low. Perfect for seeing deer and 'under' your stock hid.
> 
> ...


Cryotech, are you running deautokey LED fogs on an Atlas? You mentioned "for 2 years"...I installed them on my SEL Premium and have been getting flashed by oncoming traffic non-stop. They are "crazy" bright! Deautokey has been amazing, and has sent me a lower wattage (but hopefully same color) fogs to replace them with and will post my pictures when I have a chance to install. I have adjusted the alignment by rotating multiple times (its currently shinning left and right), but am still getting flashed. I am fine with it, but the wife doesn't like being rude to oncoming drivers.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

is95a said:


> Cryotech, are you running deautokey LED fogs on an Atlas? You mentioned "for 2 years"...I installed them on my SEL Premium and have been getting flashed by oncoming traffic non-stop. They are "crazy" bright! Deautokey has been amazing, and has sent me a lower wattage (but hopefully same color) fogs to replace them with and will post my pictures when I have a chance to install. I have adjusted the alignment by rotating multiple times (its currently shinning left and right), but am still getting flashed. I am fine with it, but the wife doesn't like being rude to oncoming drivers.


We are unsure if they changed something as it is the first time we ever seen or heard of this. You are being flashed by oncoming drivers when fogs are on or even with just low beams? Can you show us cut-off and more photos of just fogs on against a wall and open space around other cars? We just feel the fogs could not reach the cabin to blind others and curious how it looks as so far what we have seen in the atlas has been clean down lower cut-off for the fogs so we do apologize again.

We hope the new less intense model helps, we will wait for any feedback through email. 

Thanks


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

is95a said:


> Cryotech, are you running deautokey LED fogs on an Atlas? You mentioned "for 2 years"...I installed them on my SEL Premium and have been getting flashed by oncoming traffic non-stop. They are "crazy" bright! Deautokey has been amazing, and has sent me a lower wattage (but hopefully same color) fogs to replace them with and will post my pictures when I have a chance to install. I have adjusted the alignment by rotating multiple times (its currently shinning left and right), but am still getting flashed. I am fine with it, but the wife doesn't like being rude to oncoming drivers.


I wouldn't be surprised they were getting flashed by oncoming drivers. 4500 lumens per bulb for a total of 9000 lumens is really bright. If that rating is true then that is almost as much as my 40" light bar which is blinding. Also most stock headlights are around 3000 lumens so that gives you an idea of how much brighter these fog lights are and why I would not buy them especially in a reflector housing.


----------



## TheGreyWolf (Oct 18, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> It's not quite all LED....
> 
> Interior lights (as pointed out in other threads) are halogen. Rear turn signals, reverse lights and tail lights are not LED (LED tail lights only in SEL premium - but then they still keep halogen turn signals which I find weird)


Yup. My SEL Premium is as you say - turn signals are incandescent - which I just find to be odd all around. If i could replace ALL of the lights with LED's I would - but if some posters are constantly getting flashed I may not want to do that with my fog lights


----------



## TheGreyWolf (Oct 18, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> From what we have seen most of the bulbs on the Atlas are not LEDs - we have tested and came up with a full line-up of error free / plug and play LEDs:
> Let us know if you have any questions, if you have a different setup we'd love to help.


I do have a question about the interior lights - love the idea of them being a brighter white - but really how much of a pain in tush are they to actually replace? I'm a bit frightened of taking to the inside with a flat blade screwdriver and not being able to pop the stuff back in correctly :-\ I'm never one to totally care about the stuff I can hide, but breaking off plastic pins and stuff by the headliner would bother me...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rider5000 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised they were getting flashed by oncoming drivers. 4500 lumens per bulb for a total of 9000 lumens is really bright. If that rating is true then that is almost as much as my 40" light bar which is blinding. Also most stock headlights are around 3000 lumens so that gives you an idea of how much brighter these fog lights are and why I would not buy them especially in a reflector housing.





TheGreyWolf said:


> Yup. My SEL Premium is as you say - turn signals are incandescent - which I just find to be odd all around. If i could replace ALL of the lights with LED's I would - but if some posters are constantly getting flashed I may not want to do that with my fog lights


Yes, these are very bright, we have them in many cars and never had an issue with any blinding of other drivers or being flashed, we have these in many atlas models also and never seen them blind anyone so we are very curious to know if it was just the new low beams maybe doing it or if it was 100% our fogs, we are hoping the customer has time to take against the wall shots before he installs the new less intense models we sent, we can make a custom less intense model for the atlas if it is better and hope to find out more info from the customer.

Trust us, we are only here to bring the best safest LEDs to market, we will update this thread with all info.

Here is the fogs in a GTI - on/off - low to the ground, no blinding glare ever:









And here head-on - no blinding glare:









We have sold so many of our de360 kit without 1 report of blinding glare, and people who shop with us are very conscientious about their lighting and other drivers and we know this and the reason why we always sell safe bright products. We honestly feel terrible about this issue and working with the customer through email with a different setup.

On a side note, our Rear turns are brighter than OEM in direct sun light and in general, worth the install if you are worried about safety and the style.:
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas




TheGreyWolf said:


> I do have a question about the interior lights - love the idea of them being a brighter white - but really how much of a pain in tush are they to actually replace? I'm a bit frightened of taking to the inside with a flat blade screwdriver and not being able to pop the stuff back in correctly :-\ I'm never one to totally care about the stuff I can hide, but breaking off plastic pins and stuff by the headliner would bother me...


Hi, they are fairly easy to install - this DIY will help guide you also:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8656250-DIY-Atlas-LED-interior-lighting-upgrade


The 4pc tool kit helps also:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

I've replaced the interior LEDs on my SEL Premiuim with the kit sold by deAUTOLEd. The best upgrade you can do to be honest. You can pick up an auto trim removal kit on Amazon for 6 bucks. The hardest lights to remove are the Glovebox and then the footwells.. On the forums there is a post on how to remove them.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

kamouche said:


> I've replaced the interior LEDs on my SEL Premiuim with the kit sold by deAUTOLEd. The best upgrade you can do to be honest. You can pick up an auto trim removal kit on Amazon for 6 bucks. The hardest lights to remove are the Glovebox and then the footwells.. On the forums there is a post on how to remove them.


Did you replace the puddle lights? What about the lights underneath the doors?


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Did you replace the puddle lights? What about the lights underneath the doors?


The puddle Lights are LEDs from what I can tell...I didn't touch the lights under the door. I see on EBAY they sell these projectors for the door lights but it seems too gimmicky for my taste.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kamouche said:


> I've replaced the interior LEDs on my SEL Premiuim with the kit sold by deAUTOLEd. The best upgrade you can do to be honest. You can pick up an auto trim removal kit on Amazon for 6 bucks. The hardest lights to remove are the Glovebox and then the footwells.. On the forums there is a post on how to remove them.


Thanks for the feedback, we just want to add that our 4pc tool kit while $11.99 (slightly more) - we use high quality non-marring plastic which makes a big difference in avoiding any damage/cracking to the housings or scratching:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation



walksonair said:


> Did you replace the puddle lights? What about the lights underneath the doors?


We have that as an add-on option in our listing because only the SEL/SEL Premium models has the wiring for the door puddle LEDs. These are the same insanely bright LEDs we use for the Trunk so you can get an idea how bright these will be when you open the door.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the feedback, we just want to add that our 4pc tool kit while $11.99 (slightly more) - we use high quality non-marring plastic which makes a big difference in avoiding any damage/cracking to the housings or scratching:
> http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think there is just confusion as to what constitutes PUDDLE LIGHTS and what is included in your kit for the SEL PREMIUM. I think your kits include the lights underneath the doors and that's a good thing. As for sidemirrors, I don't recommend it as it doesnt seem to be an easily replaceable light and it's already LED.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

walksonair said:


> Yeah, I think there is just confusion as to what constitutes PUDDLE LIGHTS and what is included in your kit for the SEL PREMIUM. I think your kits include the lights underneath the doors and that's a good thing. As for sidemirrors, I don't recommend it as it doesnt seem to be an easily replaceable light and it's already LED.


:thumbup: yes they just had the site updated to make it more clear that it is the puddle lights for the door that is included and not mirror:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Thanks for the feedback, that is going to clear up a lot of confusion for everyone


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

Wait.. I ordered the deAUTOLED interior kit about 2 weeks ago for my SEL Premium and I didn't get any lights for under the door?? These under the door lights, are they the lights with the red plastic on top of it? That's locate on the bottom part of the door?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kamouche said:


> Wait.. I ordered the deAUTOLED interior kit about 2 weeks ago for my SEL Premium and I didn't get any lights for under the door?? These under the door lights, are they the lights with the red plastic on top of it? That's locate on the bottom part of the door?


Hi, the puddle LEDs are an add-on item you must choose on the drop down menu http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas . 

But yes, this replaces the bulbs in the red lens in the door - the ones that illuminate when you open the door. We can help with getting you setup with a pair, just email [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TheGreyWolf said:


> So has anyone attempted to replace the yellowish filament bulb fog lights with some bright CREE LED's or something that matches the LED headlights? I kinda figure if you're gonna go all LED, go all the way! I saw the yellow dinge lighting of the fog lamps and am like, "Hmm, I think those could look a lot better"
> Anyone know what replacement LED bulb that would be? And more importantly, do I need to grow two more arms, add some extra elbows or rent the use of a car lift to get at 'em? lol! ....


if you are planing to use the fogs for foggy conditions and not just to be a jerk driving around town, you would want the fogs to be yellow. Why on earth would they want to match the headlights? :screwy:


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Bump for pics of the beam pattern of the LED fogs.

I think this may be an upgrade I am interested in, but i need to be sure the cutoff isn't obscene.

Plus with the cornering lights being the fogs, a little extra oompf may be welcome as I have a hard time seeing them go on and off (when turning).


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

nkresho said:


> Bump for pics of the beam pattern of the LED fogs.
> 
> I think this may be an upgrade I am interested in, but i need to be sure the cutoff isn't obscene.
> 
> Plus with the cornering lights being the fogs, a little extra oompf may be welcome as I have a hard time seeing them go on and off (when turning).


Sorry, the thread was never updated.

Yes the new ones:
-bright
-matches headlights
-created a good beam angle 
-creates a wide spread of light 

We updated the listing to include both:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


















:thumbup:


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Sorry, the thread was never updated.
> 
> Yes the new ones:
> -bright
> ...


Thanks. That's exactly what I was looking for. Order coming soon.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Clewley8 (May 21, 2008)

is95a said:


> Cryotech, are you running deautokey LED fogs on an Atlas? You mentioned "for 2 years"...I installed them on my SEL Premium and have been getting flashed by oncoming traffic non-stop. They are "crazy" bright! Deautokey has been amazing, and has sent me a lower wattage (but hopefully same color) fogs to replace them with and will post my pictures when I have a chance to install. I have adjusted the alignment by rotating multiple times (its currently shinning left and right), but am still getting flashed. I am fine with it, but the wife doesn't like being rude to oncoming drivers.


I have the same exact problem! My wife won’t use them at night because she gets flashed by every car that passes her. I’ve tried adjusting the fog lights down and rotating the bulbs as well, but they are still shining in oncoming traffics eyes. I’ve noticed with the LED’s, the range of light is so wide. I think that’s what bothering oncoming drivers, is it cuts right into their line of sight. To be honest with the low beams and the fogs on, I see better than with just the high beams on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Clewley8 said:


> I have the same exact problem! My wife won’t use them at night because she gets flashed by every car that passes her. I’ve tried adjusting the fog lights down and rotating the bulbs as well, but they are still shining in oncoming traffics eyes. I’ve noticed with the LED’s, the range of light is so wide. I think that’s what bothering oncoming drivers, is it cuts right into their line of sight. To be honest with the low beams and the fogs on, I see better than with just the high beams on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you referring to our LEDs or your stock fogs?


----------



## Clewley8 (May 21, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Are you referring to our LEDs or your stock fogs?


Your LEDs, got a set a few months back. Love them, but can’t use them because we get flashed all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Clewley8 said:


> Your LEDs, got a set a few months back. Love them, but can’t use them because we get flashed all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is something that seems to be isolated to the ATLAS unfortunately, we feel they changed the reflector housing design but we quickly fixed it with a new LED setup, if you contact us we can do an even exchange and you won't have the issue any longer.

Please email [email protected]


Check out photos of the new setup from customer - he said no more issue:
-bright
-matches headlights
-created a good beam angle 
-creates a wide spread of light 

We updated the listing to include both:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


















:thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TheGreyWolf said:


> .....love the idea of them being a brighter white.....


Is that the kind of light you would want in your den or living room? :screwy: I would want a warm colored light.


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes, that is my baby above with the new fog lights. So far so good. They are still bright but seem to be a lot less annoying to other drivers. Thanks to deAutoLED for working with me to swap out! Great customer service...
ps - the old ones will be sent out tomorrow (Friday, 10/27). Sorry for the delay



deAutoLED.com said:


> This is something that seems to be isolated to the ATLAS unfortunately, we feel they changed the reflector housing design but we quickly fixed it with a new LED setup, if you contact us we can do an even exchange and you won't have the issue any longer.
> 
> Please email [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## Clewley8 (May 21, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> This is something that seems to be isolated to the ATLAS unfortunately, we feel they changed the reflector housing design but we quickly fixed it with a new LED setup, if you contact us we can do an even exchange and you won't have the issue any longer.
> 
> Please email [email protected]
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you! I’ll send over an email right away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Clewley8 said:


> Awesome! Thank you! I’ll send over an email right away!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thank you, all set, keep us updated.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Just ordered my LED fogs. Haven't looked at the install yet. Is it easiest to replace from behind the bumper, fender liner, or pull the housing out?


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Just ordered my LED fogs. Haven't looked at the install yet. Is it easiest to replace from behind the bumper, fender liner, or pull the housing out?


Underneath, behind the bumper. I pulled my Atlas up on ramps because it is easier to work under there. 3 Torx screws on each side (T25 I think) which allows you to push up on the pliable plastic liner to reach the foglight housing. Took me an hour or so the first time, but then I replaced with the new fogs deautoLED sent me and it took me 20 mins. Just make sure the led's are facing left and right so that light disperses to the side.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just ordered my LED fogs. Haven't looked at the install yet. Is it easiest to replace from behind the bumper, fender liner, or pull the housing out?


Thanks for the support, please keep us upated.
:thumbup:


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Anyone get the lighted surrounds for the fog lamps that the Teramount has stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Not yet but I have been looking into them. Would love to know the wiring layout for DRLs and Turns to tie in to them.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

I was skeptical of the deAutoLED fogs due to the high lumens, but decided to try it before I start hating on it. Once installed, they are pretty nice. Good beam pattern and not overly bright. Haven't been flashed yet. Do I think they are 4500 lumens each? No, I have a truck with 4000 lumen HIDs and those things are much brighter. I get flashed with those every now and then. Do I like the deAutoLED fogs? Yes, and I would recommend them. Also, no errors without the resistors installed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rider5000 said:


> I was skeptical of the deAutoLED fogs due to the high lumens, but decided to try it before I start hating on it. Once installed, they are pretty nice. Good beam pattern and not overly bright. Haven't been flashed yet. Do I think they are 4500 lumens each? No, I have a truck with 4000 lumen HIDs and those things are much brighter. I get flashed with those every now and then. Do I like the deAutoLED fogs? Yes, and I would recommend them. Also, no errors without the resistors installed.


Thanks for the update and feedback, we really appreciate it.

Here is a customer's photo recently shared of the new fog LEDs:










The Atlas model are not 4000 lumens, we added the Fog LED in the same Listing as the Golf but we feel we forgot to change the lumen output and we apologize, we feel we discussed this somewhere on the forum that the Atlas model while still very bright are not the 4000 lumen de360 model. 

The Atlas specific fog LED we are currently selling is a much better design and fit for the Atlas fog housing, the diode array and brightness projects light much better in the Atlas fog housing while matching the OEM headlights, VW changes a lot of small things between models and this is one of them, we know not all LEDs always work the same in each model and why we rely on the feedback of our customers, this allows us to adjust our product and only bring items that are the best for your VW.

Thank you again for the feedback


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the update and feedback, we really appreciate it.
> 
> Here is a customer's photo recently shared of the new fog LEDs:
> 
> ...


That's my Atlas! Love the upgraded fogs. I also did the full interior package. I eventually will do the rear light led upgrade. Wish deAutoLed.com would have included the door light leds in the interior package though. It's the one set of bulbs not in the interior package and it also isn't listed on their site as a add on.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That's my Atlas! Love the upgraded fogs. I also did the full interior package. I eventually will do the rear light led upgrade. Wish deAutoLed.com would have included the door light leds in the interior package though. It's the one set of bulbs not in the interior package and it also isn't listed on their site as a add on.


Hi, thanks for the photo and allowing us to share it, we appreciate it.

For the door puddles we do include them as an add-on:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

On the drop down just choose "SEL/SEL Premium Model - includes Door Puddle LEDs"

Please email [email protected]

They can help.

Thank you


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> For the door puddles we do include them as an add-on:
> http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas
> 
> On the drop down just choose "SEL/SEL Premium Model - includes Door Puddle LEDs"


Those are the white under mirror lights on the Premium, right? I think he is talking about he red warning light in the inside of the door.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Atlas123 said:


> Those are the white under mirror lights on the Premium, right? I think he is talking about he red warning light in the inside of the door.


It is the door puddles as the drop down says:
"SEL/SEL Premium Model - *includes Door Puddle LEDs*"

They are white but if you say you have red warning please show location and remove the bulb, we can look into this, currently we have only saw the white puddle light that can be changed that are on the bottom of the door. A warning light would be on the side of the door by definition so we are not sure if it might be confusion in the wording or location but want to figure this out.

Thank you for your help and added information


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> That's my Atlas! Love the upgraded fogs. I also did the full interior package. I eventually will do the rear light led upgrade. Wish deAutoLed.com would have included the door light leds in the interior package though. It's the one set of bulbs not in the interior package and it also isn't listed on their site as a add on.


Do you happen to have picts of your installation? I'd like to see where you mounted the resistors or ballasts...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

walksonair said:


> Do you happen to have picts of your installation? I'd like to see where you mounted the resistors or ballasts...


Double sided tape and stuck it to the inside of the bumper below the fog lamps.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Double sided tape and stuck it to the inside of the bumper below the fog lamps.


Is it a good idea to stick it to the bumper with tape. The resister get very hot and could damage the bumper. It would be better to tie them to metal.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

walksonair said:


> Do you happen to have picts of your installation? I'd like to see where you mounted the resistors or ballasts...





[email protected] said:


> Double sided tape and stuck it to the inside of the bumper below the fog lamps.





*DesertFox* said:


> Is it a good idea to stick it to the bumper with tape. The resister get very hot and could damage the bumper. It would be better to tie them to metal.


He is referring to the 3m tape on the ballast we think, that is ok to attach to the bumper with 3m tape, they will not get hot enough to melt the bumper but you are right, we do suggest any resistors be mounted to metal.

Thank you


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

I attached mine to the metal frame just inside the access opening. A perfect location to mount it!


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Installed the LED fogs and find them nice and bright and good colour. 

Mine didn’t come with resistors, but works fine, guess they are not needed for the Atlas. 

They don’t seem to shine up, just out and down, and cornering they look brighter. 

Here are some shots I took tonight. Notice how the light doesn’t creep up the wall at all.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, yes our fog LEDs will give a lot more light on the sides - recent customer photo:


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Has anybody tried Hikari LED bulbs for the fog lights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Has anybody tried Hikari LED bulbs for the fog lights?


We never tried that specific model but we have tested the CREE 50 chipset which that brand uses, it isn't the best for a reflector housing, we use the Philips Z model that is going to produce a much nicer, brighter and cleaner white light, we tested our LEDs in this model to make sure it was bright and created light downwards on the side vs blinding others, as you might know our first model caused blinding glare and that is no longer offered for the ATLAS models while it didn't in the ALLTRACK so testing is very important when it comes to different housings and car models even in the same car brand because they change things between models all the time.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We never tried that specific model but we have tested the CREE 50 chipset which that brand uses, it isn't the best for a reflector housing, we use the Philips Z model that is going to produce a much nicer, brighter and cleaner white light, we tested our LEDs in this model to make sure it was bright and created light downwards on the side vs blinding others, as you might know our first model caused blinding glare and that is no longer offered for the ATLAS models while it didn't in the ALLTRACK so testing is very important when it comes to different housings and car models even in the same car brand because they change things between models all the time.


I read about the issues that the first sets you sent out had in the Atlas. Did you have to physically move the LED location in the housing to get the light pattern corrected?


I'm still hoping for an objective review of the Hikari bulbs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I read about the issues that the first sets you sent out had in the Atlas. Did you have to physically move the LED location in the housing to get the light pattern corrected?
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping for an objective review of the Hikari bulbs.


Hi, the issue you are reading about was from a totally different LED design we used in other VW models, the Atlas reflector did not agree with this setup - the ATLAS LED fog available now for sale is what everyone is running / a different setup. When we make a mistake or something isn't right we don't deny it - we try to fix it like we did here, we went back to the drawing board and luckily we had a new 2018 LED setup we already tested and had it ready to go and that is what we are using for the ATLAS - it is 100% tested to work error free with the VW electronics, they are very bright without any blinding glare.

Recent customer feedback:









Listing - must choose atlas on the drop down:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

And we took a look at the Hikari LED, and from the stats/photos we seen on amazon our LED is much brighter than the Hikari without any need for outside resistors - just a simple small driver to stick with the included 3M tape and you are set with our Kit. Also, the CREE that Hikari uses is more for a projector headlight vs reflector, and finally they cannot be adjusted, there is a few customer feedback where people said the orientation isn't correct so it isn't bright, ours rotate 360 so you can aim it the best for your Atlas, not to put that brand or your suggestion down as if you like it that is fine, but we are just sharing some facts about each LED.

Thank you


----------

